# Tornado RTA (24mm) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/4/16)

Tornado RDTA designed by AW in Southern California.


IJOY Tornado 300W capable Two Post RDTA aims directly at a recreating high powered RDA experience with the benefits of a tank reservoir. The Tornado T4 build deck features a two post design with two 2mm diameter terminal per post, allowing for easy mounting of dual coil builds. With Tornado T6 two post 6 holes optional deck, high power builds driven up to 300W can be achieved with steady wicking rates. Combining a wide surface area 15mm by 2mm dual adjustable airflow with dual 5mm diameter inner air holes, a two post build deck, and quad 5mm diameter wick ports that result in staggering overall capability. Using the convenient sliding and lock gasket sealed side top fill design, users can easily fill the 5ml tank capacity and leaks free. For maximum conductivity, a 24K Gold Plated Center Pin features a direct to contact design resulting in minimal voltage drop due to the lack of redirection of electrical current. To feed the potential of the system, dual 15mm by 2mm air slots direct airflow into two 5mm diameter air holes located in the build deck, allowing for absolutely massive vapor production. The wide area airflow also delivers cooling to a wider surface area in the sub-deck, effectively cooling the entire system. The chassis of the Tornado RDTA is manufactured utilizing 304 Stainless Steel, providing a heft and durability to be expected from a flagship tank. Combining the form factor and capability of a RDA with the reservoir of a tank, the Tornado 300W Two Post RDTA by IJOY is a high performance platform designed for extreme vapor chasing.

Main Features:
Material: 304 Stainless steel, glass
Capacity: 5.0ml
17.8mm two post build deck (Biggest we have seen so far)
Peek insulator
Direct to contact 24K gold plated 510
Wide surface area cool entire sub-deck and deck of RDTA
Convenient sliding and lock gasket sealed top side RDTA
Delrin wide drip tip
With Tornado T6 two post 6 holes optional deck, high power builds driven up to 300W can be achieved ( not included and coming soon )
Designed by AW in Southern California

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/tornado-rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

Where the drip tips


----------



## BigGuy (20/4/16)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------

